# unidentified peacock



## mrk13p (Jun 10, 2014)

got this guy from an assorted peacock tank at the LFS. What do you think he is? hybrid?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Too soon to say for certain, but most are hybrids from those tanks.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

More than likely a hybrid. Looks hormoned too. More than likely he will lose his coloring. Hopefully some of it will come back.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

He's A Pretty Fish So Hopefully It'll Stay Colored Up, But The Others Are Probably Right About It Being Hormone Treated. It's Probably A Hybrid, But If You Just call It A Red Peacock, That'll Be Accurate Enough.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Hybrid or not.. that fish looks great! Like the others said... hope his colors stay. Would be pretty cool looking.


----------



## mrk13p (Jun 10, 2014)

thanks guys. the reason i ask is because I thought he was a juiced hybrid also. but it's already been 2 months since I got him. he's actually colored down in the pic. from a tank full of peacocks/ haps I have, everyone says he is the most beautiful fish in there. And I do have a lwanda, bicolor, red shoulder, taiwan, maleri, ngara just to name a few. but for a hybrid to take the cake is all good for me


----------



## mrk13p (Jun 10, 2014)

if he was hormoned, how long would it take for him to color down since it's already been 2 months


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That photo is really, really weird, how did you take it? Can you take a more natural photo?

The fish doesn't look like any normal Aulonocara. He does look a hybrid.


----------



## mrk13p (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll post a vid in a few


----------



## mrk13p (Jun 10, 2014)

heres a vid


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the way he looks in that video. Good stuff. Hopefully when he's big and juicy he looks the same. That blue face is great. Looks like my haps.


----------

